# Found a new snow management app for you guys



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I don't know if some of you know but last fall I spent hours making a fillable pdf form. Lots of you liked it and I said if I ever found a good app i'd share. Nediso came out with a good one, but its uses are limited.

http://www.mpengo.com/mpengosnowsamples.html

It allows some customization and is a fairly good app. You can sync property lists between devices and email all the logs at the end of the day. So far I am liking this one. I am still hopefully going to work on my app later this winter.

What do you guys think? It is $10, and they don't offer a free sample. But so far so good for me. I am going to use it till I make one for myself.

BTW, video on their website.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

I am installing it now, will use in the coming weeks. Looks fairly simple but ties all the functions I do through email together into one app.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

I seen that app awhile ago, but like you posted previously was turned off by no demo and the cost. 

In the other 4242416 page thread for Noreaster's app, you posted your awesome log sheet....but i dont remember reading how you were able to make it workable on an ipad. 

PM?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Subscribed for Ipad use....


----------

